# 99211's for medicare



## ckuebelbeck (Sep 21, 2011)

Can a 99211 be billed by a physician along with a protime if there is not a face to face?  If anyone knows please let me know.  I have been searching the CMS website and cannot find anything in regards to if this can be done.  Any web links would be most helpful!!!!!!
Chris K.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 21, 2011)

no 99211 is a face to face encounter.  If the patient saw the nurse and had the PT drawn you bill the blood draw and not the 99211.


----------



## ckuebelbeck (Sep 21, 2011)

What if the doctor does med changes while the patient is still in the office?


----------



## nrichard (Sep 21, 2011)

*Please see below attachment w/ info on 99211*

http://www.magmutual.com/mmic/articles/Coumadin.pdf


----------

